# A few Red Arrows pics from Cosford Airshow



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi all,

Here is a few of my Red Arrows photos from Cosford last year. Taken with a Sony A200 with a Tamron 70-300 lens.










































































































These guys are my heroes, if you've never seen them, I would really reccomend it 

Thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

That's an excellent set of shots, thanks for putting them up.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Must have nuts the size of tractors!!!!

Massive respect for them but they must have a right giggle!!!!
Epic job, 



Red arrow pilot, So girl what do you do as a job

Girl: boring accounts ect, What about you?

Red arrow pilot: Get to mess around in a fighter jet all day long, you know the usual



Very jealous


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Cracking photos there


----------



## TRN Ent (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice set of photos, thanks.
Always enjoyed the Red Arrows since I was young, they were flying over Weymouth for the Carnival one time and then randomly flew around Portland, right over our house when I was taking a pic when I was about 10 maybe.
Tom.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

They are displaying at the first Duxford Airshow in May, woop-woop.....


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

nice photos, these guys are great


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Great pictures. You definitely have an eye for a shot. The clouds are an excellent backdrop.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Great set of pictures...:thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Great shoots there pal. 1st pic is the best for me, sky and angle of the arrows fantastic. Have seen these guys loads of times over the years you never get bored seeing these.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Have never seen them fly but I really hope to soon. Love the clouds in the background.

Stevie


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Top pics, gotta luv the red arrows:thumb:


----------

